# [solved] change disk order

## mistake25

hi,

it is possible to change disk order? i have 4 disks, my system shows them as sda,sdb,sdc,sdd.

My system is actualy installed on disk sdc, is there any way how can i force udev to set this disk as sda?

thanksLast edited by mistake25 on Sun Jul 11, 2010 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

In case you are using GRUB: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html

----------

